# [closed]



## Lilliee (Nov 25, 2014)

xx


----------



## Lilliee (Nov 26, 2014)

xx


----------



## Lilliee (Nov 26, 2014)

xx


----------



## neko-loverx3 (Nov 26, 2014)

Wow your art is super cuteee~ 
When are you going to re-open?


----------



## pengutango (Nov 26, 2014)

Your art is adorable!  Loved the pics you drew for Alvery and Kairi. Will totally love to order from you someday.


----------



## FrozenLover (Nov 26, 2014)

*Username: FrozenLover*
*Style: Chibi sketch*
*Reference(s): In signature*
*Personality: Don't really have one lol*
*Notes: Do it whenever you have time, just wanted to request one*
*Offer: 250 let me know when to pay*


----------



## Gracelia (Nov 26, 2014)

ahh your art is very cute and adorable! will def. wait until you open~~


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Nov 26, 2014)

Thanks so much again, absolutely LOVE my lovely couple


----------



## Kattastic (Nov 26, 2014)

ahhh, oh my god, your art is ~amazing~! i will be holding my breath until you're open. w o w


----------



## Lilliee (Nov 26, 2014)

neko-loverx3 said:


> Wow your art is super cuteee~
> When are you going to re-open?





pengutango said:


> Your art is adorable!  Loved the pics you drew for Alvery and Kairi. Will totally love to order from you someday.





Gracelia said:


> ahh your art is very cute and adorable! will def. wait until you open~~





Kattastic said:


> ahhh, oh my god, your art is ~amazing~! i will be holding my breath until you're open. w o w



Ahhhh - you guys are going to kill me with embarrassment //////// ♥
Thank you so much! 
I'll open after I finish my last 2 orders - and when I get receive payment from people who haven't paid  



Kairi-Kitten said:


> Thanks so much again, absolutely LOVE my lovely couple


I'm glad you liked it! ♥


----------



## neko-loverx3 (Nov 27, 2014)

Do you have a waiting list? If you do add me to it please~~


----------



## Lilliee (Nov 27, 2014)

I'm open~  



neko-loverx3 said:


> Do you have a waiting list? If you do add me to it please~~


Are waiting lists like pre-slots? As in - if I finish my current batch I'll move to the people on the waiting list? 
If so, sorry - I don't do waiting lists. ; v ;


----------



## gnoixaim (Nov 27, 2014)

*Username:* gnoixaim
*Style:* Sketch page!!!
*Reference(s):* http://sta.sh/22dr34mgngwl
*Personality:*
Naive
Hot-headed
Hopeless romantic
Sassy
*Notes:* Please draw her with her hair down <3
*Offer:* 1000 BTB

*Username:*gnoixaim
*Style:* Chibi sketch
*Reference(s):* http://sta.sh/22dr34mgngwl
*Personality:*
Naive
Hot-headed
Hopeless romantic
Sassy
*Notes:* Same as above, with her hair down ^^
*Offer:* 500

*TOTAL*: 1500 + Afternoon tea set + Mirror mochi


----------



## pengutango (Nov 27, 2014)

Yay~ you opened slots.  Guess I'll try my luck with getting one.

*Username:* pengutango
*Style:* Sketch page
*Reference(s):* *[x]*
*Personality:* Energetic, adventurous, absentminded, sweet, logical
*Notes:* I can't think of anything off the top of my head...
*Offer:* 500, but I'm more than willing to add to it. XD Gotta start somewhere.

*EDIT TO ADD: *Since you said I could post both at the same time, I'm gonna do that.  You can pick both to do or one. I don't mind. Whatever you feel comfortable doing if you pick me.

*Username:* pengutango
*Style:* Sketch page
*Reference(s):* *[x]*
*Personality:* Charismatic, stubborn, mischievous, cunning, outspoken
*Notes:* In one of the pics, could you draw her with her hair down? 
*Offer:* 500 (same as the other one, I can add more if needed)


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Nov 27, 2014)

Making my other OC in sai right now in hopes of a slot hehe Need to start my sketchy OC somewhere xD


----------



## Astro0 (Nov 27, 2014)

*Username:* Astro0
*Style:* Sketch Page
*Reference(s):* http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?241755-Looking-for-art!-Art-trade Has image and word descriptions, I'd like you to do Seraphina, please!
*Personality:* Grumpy, and easily angered, but generally friendly, likes to fight.
*Notes:* All notes are in the 'Sera info' spoiler in that thread 
*Offer:* 800tbt


----------



## Gracelia (Nov 27, 2014)

*Username:* Gracelia
*Style:* Chibi (if not, a chibi sketch will work? ^^)
*Reference(s):* [1] [2] [3]
*Personality:* Calm and cheerful~
*Notes:* Just a change in hat for the most part! I do love softer, pastel colours. ^^ Thank youu~
*Offer:* 600 TBT? n__n


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Nov 27, 2014)

*Username:* Kairi-Kitten
*Style:* Chibi Single
*Reference(s):* My refs of my OC, Aerith Tanaka:



Spoiler



Aerith-
She has beautiful purple eyes, flowy slightly below shoulders ebony/black hair and essentially will be wearing one of the outfits I put on temporary ref Her hair would be in one of two styles of bottom two cosplay pics<3 Essentially also has a body like the girl in the blue dress







*Personality:* Aerith is incredibly kind and a bit nicer than Kairi, has an even temperament and cares so much about her friends, she values her friendship with others and very much loves Kouji to pieces, very warmhearted and loving<3 Can be slightly sarcastic when necessary xD
*Notes:* She usually has her hair up in a beautiful style, and she is very lovey-dovey w/ her husband<3 She is 5'7" You can add ears to her if needed haha I forgot oops xD also she is a C Cup just adding ahem ^_^;
*Offer:* 400-500 TBT

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Username:* Kairi-Kitten
*Style:*Sketch Page
*Reference(s):* My refs of my OC, Aerith Tanaka:



Spoiler



Aerith-
She has beautiful purple eyes, flowy slightly below shoulders ebony/black hair and essentially will be wearing one of the outfits I put on temporary ref Her hair would be in one of two styles of bottom two cosplay pics<3 Essentially also has a body like the girl in the blue dress






*Personality:* Aerith is incredibly kind and a bit nicer than Kairi, has an even temperament and cares so much about her friends, she values her friendship with others and very much loves Kouji to pieces, very warmhearted and loving<3 Can be slightly sarcastic when necessary xD She can have an angry face/annoyed face, very beautiful grin/pretty smile, happy face w/ eyes open, firm face for a srious situation etc.
*Notes:* She usually has her hair up in a beautiful style, and she is very lovey-dovey w/ her husband<3 She is 5'7" You can add ears to her if needed haha I forgot oops xD also she is a C Cup just adding ahem ^_^;
*Offer:* 700 TBT-800 TBT TBT


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


*Username:* Kairi-Kitten
*Style:* Chibi Couple
*Reference(s):* My refs of my OC, Aerith Tanaka+Husband for couple:



Spoiler



Aerith-
She has beautiful purple eyes, flowy slightly below shoulders ebony/black hair and essentially will be wearing one of the outfits I put on temporary ref Her hair would be in one of two styles of bottom two cosplay pics<3 Essentially also has a body like the girl in the blue dress





Kouji (her husband)-
Has dark blue hair, looks black in all refs xD








His essentially entire outfit Borrowed for ref from DA xD:






*Personality:* Aerith is incredibly kind and a bit nicer than Kairi, has an even temperament and cares so much about her friends, she values her friendship with others and very much loves Kouji to pieces, very warmhearted and loving<3 Can be slightly sarcastic when necessary xD
*Notes:* She usually has her hair up in a beautiful style, and she is very lovey-dovey w/ her husband<3 She is 5'7" and her husband is 6'2" like my other OC's husband You can add ears to her if needed haha I forgot oops xD also she is a C Cup just adding ahem ^_^;
*Offer:* 800 TBT-1k TBT


----------



## neko-loverx3 (Nov 27, 2014)

AHH crap you already opened again smeh hope  not to late (0-0)

*Username:* neko-loverx3
*Style:* chibi please c:
*Reference(s):* Snow
*Personality:* ah she's really outgoing but is very calm. She loves music and running but hates anything dealing with water and she just hates not being able to control her surroundings. Very much a neat person and has a mild form of ocd which makes life difficult for her at times.   
*Notes:* you can do her skirt white or black. I usually do white though but it's up to you~
*Offer:*400-500 tbt


----------



## Lilliee (Nov 28, 2014)

psst *neko-loverx3* - update your link 'cos I can't click it :'D

And to everyone - I've included a wishlist in the second post  Ty for your interest!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Nov 28, 2014)

Lilliee said:


> psst *neko-loverx3* - update your link 'cos I can't click it :'D
> 
> And to everyone - I've included a wishlist in the second post  Ty for your interest!



Oooo I will give up my Gorgeous/Tea Set xD


----------



## gnoixaim (Nov 28, 2014)

I can give you the mirror mochi and the afternoon tea set in addition to the BTB : ) & I noticed everyone is ordering more than 1 piece? Is that allowed? If so, I'd like to update my post ~


----------



## Lilliee (Nov 28, 2014)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Oooo I will give up my Gorgeous/Tea Set xD


hnggg are you sure I mean D: 



gnoixaim said:


> I can give you the mirror mochi and the afternoon tea set in addition to the BTB : ) & I noticed everyone is ordering more than 1 piece? Is that allowed? If so, I'd like to update my post ~


Yeah - so if you want two sketch pages that's two order forms.  
** Please no more than 3 orders per person 8'D 
..should probably add that in the rules.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Nov 28, 2014)

Lilliee said:


> hnggg are you sure I mean D:
> 
> 
> Yeah - so if you want two sketch pages that's two order forms.
> ...



Totally sure, I don't play too often so I won't mind Can replace later xD


----------



## Lilliee (Nov 28, 2014)

/ closed, no more orders for now. 
Thank you everyone for ordering. 
I've accepted everyone but *neko-loverx3*, can't see your refs ; v ;


----------



## gnoixaim (Nov 28, 2014)

Lilliee said:


> / closed, no more orders for now.
> Thank you everyone for ordering.
> I've accepted everyone but *neko-loverx3*, can't see your refs ; v ;



Yay!!! : ) Let me know when you're streaming! (and when I should send payment) <3


----------



## Gracelia (Nov 28, 2014)

Lilliee said:


> / closed, no more orders for now.
> Thank you everyone for ordering.
> I've accepted everyone but *neko-loverx3*, can't see your refs ; v ;



aaaa YAYYYY!!!! If there's anything left on your wishlist, if I have it, I can certainly throw it into my offer as well! ^^ Please let me know when to send payment?~ thank youuu


----------



## neko-loverx3 (Nov 28, 2014)

Lilliee said:


> / closed, no more orders for now.
> Thank you everyone for ordering.
> I've accepted everyone but *neko-loverx3*, can't see your refs ; v ;



Ah whoops my bad. I'll try again hope it works 
https://toyhou.se/5496.snow

Sorry for the late reply I've been at Orlando the whole day.


----------



## pengutango (Nov 28, 2014)

Lilliee said:


> / closed, no more orders for now.
> Thank you everyone for ordering.
> I've accepted everyone but *neko-loverx3*, can't see your refs ; v ;



Thanks a bunch!  Let me know when you'd like payment, as well if you'd like extra. I don't mind at all.


----------



## Amissapanda (Nov 28, 2014)

Good luck with your shop! (Though it looks like you won't need it, with all those orders coming in!)


----------



## Lilliee (Nov 29, 2014)

Amissapanda said:


> Good luck with your shop! (Though it looks like you won't need it, with all those orders coming in!)


Uwah TY so much! 
Everyones so nice ; v ; 

I'll be streaming in a min.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Nov 29, 2014)

Lilliee said:


> Uwah TY so much!
> Everyones so nice ; v ;
> 
> I'll be streaming in a min.



Preparing to watch ya ;D


----------



## Gracelia (Nov 29, 2014)

ooooou~ *prepares* stream time~ /dances/


----------



## Lilliee (Nov 29, 2014)

im taking so long sorry for being so slow ; v ;


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Nov 29, 2014)

Lilliee said:


> im taking so long sorry for being so slow ; v ;



Ououoooo take your time<(^_^


----------



## Lilliee (Nov 29, 2014)

https://join.me/186-918-806


----------



## Lilliee (Nov 29, 2014)

Thank you everyone who attended the stream 
Especially Kairi - you're so sweet, staying up late omg. 

I'll stream tomorrow for the rest of Kairi's order plus the ones in my second batch. 
 /will post finished commissions in a bit.


----------



## Lilliee (Nov 29, 2014)

gnoixaim said:


> -


{ ♥ } { ♥ }​Thank you so much for ordering~ 
Hope you like it! 



Gracelia said:


> -


{ ♥ } ​Here's your chibi! Thank you for staying up so late for the stream~ 



Kairi-Kitten said:


> -


Here's the first part of your order!
{ ♥ } ​ehe hope I did her justice!


----------



## sej (Nov 29, 2014)

I NEED YOUR ART!!


----------



## gnoixaim (Nov 29, 2014)

Lilliee said:


> { ♥ } { ♥ }​Thank you so much for ordering~
> Hope you like it!



Thank you so much! I sent the BTB over, let me know when you want the items!


----------



## Gracelia (Nov 29, 2014)

uwahhh *__* I saw the magic happen yesterday, so very happy! Thank you for streaming (and to Kairi too for le company) -- it was greattt!!! 

+ love the pieces you've done for Kairi + Mia, so cute!!  〜(￣▽￣〜)


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Nov 29, 2014)

Gracelia said:


> uwahhh *__* I saw the magic happen yesterday, so very happy! Thank you for streaming (and to Kairi too for le company) -- it was greattt!!!
> 
> + love the pieces you've done for Kairi + Mia, so cute!!  〜(￣▽￣〜)



It really was fun Thanks so much<3 They all turned out beautifully : D

Ah and staying up to chat was really fun<3


----------



## Lilliee (Nov 30, 2014)

Sej said:


> I NEED YOUR ART!!


 aw ty aha. 



gnoixaim said:


> Thank you so much! I sent the BTB over, let me know when you want the items!


Whenever you're free to trade? 
I'm on around 10pm - 12am GMT +10 today if you're free.



Gracelia said:


> uwahhh *__* I saw the magic happen yesterday, so very happy! Thank you for streaming (and to Kairi too for le company) -- it was greattt!!!
> 
> + love the pieces you've done for Kairi + Mia, so cute!!  〜(￣▽￣〜)


ahhhH no magic aha 8'D 
And you're welcome! Ty for staying up so late! 

ehe I'm glad you like them. ♥



Kairi-Kitten said:


> It really was fun Thanks so much<3 They all turned out beautifully : D
> 
> Ah and staying up to chat was really fun<3


Usually my streams are just me procrastinating aha guess it was a productive evening. 
♥ it was fun talking to you too~


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Nov 30, 2014)

Lilliee said:


> aw ty aha.
> 
> 
> Whenever you're free to trade?
> ...



Haha I enjoyed the chatter, it was productive imo


----------



## Lilliee (Dec 9, 2014)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> -



{ ♥ } { ♥ }

Sorry for the wait~ Here's the rest of the commissions. 
8'D No matter how you see it, the boob is totally touching his arm. 
Ty~


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Dec 9, 2014)

Lilliee said:


> { ♥ } { ♥ }
> 
> Sorry for the wait~ Here's the rest of the commissions.
> 8'D No matter how you see it, the boob is totally touching his arm.
> Ty~



WAAHHH TOO CUTE<<<333 Thanks again, Lilliee dear ;D Gonna cherish these beauties<3


----------



## Lilliee (Dec 10, 2014)

Finally finished the batch - now open again. 
*Not first come first serve.*

I'll pick when I wake up  



pengutango said:


> -



{ ♥ } { ♥ }

Sorry for the long wait! Hope you like them! 
Ehe - I had fun drawing Madeleine - girls with bobby-ish hair ♥ hng 



Astro0 said:


> -



{ ♥ }

Sorry for taking so long ; v ; 
I hope you like it!


----------



## Reenhard (Dec 10, 2014)

Username: Reenhard
Style: Chibi
Reference(s): 



Spoiler















Personality: Says in the references
Notes: Do something cute c:
Offer: 1200 TBT


----------



## Amissapanda (Dec 10, 2014)

Awww, all of them are super-cute! Your style just makes me want to squish all their cheeks.


----------



## sej (Dec 10, 2014)

Could I make a request for a chibi and I pay with wishlist items?

PS: Your art is super cute!! (^o^)


----------



## kesttang (Dec 10, 2014)

*Username:* Kesttang
*Style:* Chibi Sketch
*Reference(s):* 






I will provide my fiance's reference later on today. I have my finals today so I can't really make a reference picture for her.

*Personality:*

Kevin 5'11 - fun, talkative (social), relaxed
Scarlett 4'11 - quiet, calm, understanding, smart

*Notes:* For personality, you can do whatever. I don't know how you can draw personality. Then again, I'm not an artiest. Just pick whatever you feel like you're in the mood of. Thank you very much!
*Offer:* 300 BTB + 3,000,000 IGB + wishlist items (I can't find the wishlist items, but let me know...) = probably not enough but I will definitely save up if you decline this offer.


----------



## pengutango (Dec 10, 2014)

Lilliee said:


> { ♥ } { ♥ }
> 
> Sorry for the long wait! Hope you like them!
> Ehe - I had fun drawing Madeleine - girls with bobby-ish hair ♥ hng



OMG!!! I LOVE THEM!!!  THANK YOU SOOO MUCH!!! <333 No worries, it was totally worth the wait... which didn't seem that long to be honest.. XD

Haha, glad you had fun drawing Madeleine in particular. Funny enough with her, I wasn't 100% sure how long her hair should be. XD The original hair ref I used when hzl did the first pic of her, was a pic of Emma Watson, if I recall correctly. Since then, pretty much people have been interpreting her hair short or shoulder length at most. 

I don't mind either and it does make sense for her to have shorter hair since she is in the military. Regardless, she still looks adorable. :3 Adrianna, on the other hand, gets around it by always having her hair up and it was definitely cool to see her hair down for once. I will send over the payment shortly.

I definitely would TOTALLY love ya to draw for me again in the future for sure. Well, if you were interested in doing so of course.  Will most likely post something a lil later for you to consider. Thanks SOOO, SOOOOOO~ much again!!


----------



## PrayingMantis10 (Dec 10, 2014)

I still have your Reed's art.lol


----------



## Gracelia (Dec 10, 2014)

er ma gerd it's open!! i can't wait to see what you'll pick and come up with Lilliee! 

edit- you may want to update that open/closed part on the 1st post too! i got confused haha XD


----------



## sej (Dec 10, 2014)

*Username:* Sej
*Style:* Chibi sketch
*Reference(s)*




*Personality:* My mayor girly girl. She is very cutsey!
*Notes:* Your art is amazing!!
*Offer:* Brown pot, bread box, CD shelf, leaf umbrella, 1-up mushroom, red carnation(a thank u gift!) and 82 thousand bells 

Thanks!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Dec 10, 2014)

Ahahaha you knew I would be back right ;D?

*Username:*Kairi-Kitten
*Style:*Chibi Sketch
*Reference(s):*[X] and [X]
*Personality:* Happy-go-lucky, always picking fights, loves to be sarcastic, very loving, loves beating enemies to death 8D
*Notes:* is only 5 feet ;D Is incredibly gorgeous<3
*Offer:* 500 TBT (single sketch)

*Username:*Kairi-Kitten
*Style:*Avatar 
*Reference(s):*[X] and [X]
*Personality:* Happy-go-lucky, always picking fights, loves to be sarcastic, very loving, loves beating enemies to death 8D
*Notes:* is only 5 feet ;D Is incredibly gorgeous<3
*Offer:* 300 TBT (single sketch)

Total: 800 TBT<3 Only if you're open ahahaha ;P

Edit- might be too late lol, will leave this anyways xD


----------



## BungoTheElf (Dec 10, 2014)

*Username:* Lynn105
*Style:* Chibi sketch
*Reference(s):* [x]
*Personality:* polite and friendly
*Notes:* your art is absolutely adorable omg <333
*Offer:* 500 tbt


----------



## azukitan (Dec 10, 2014)

How much art would these get me? 8D


----------



## pengutango (Dec 10, 2014)

Back for another... perhaps. XD If you're interested in drawing my OCs again. Separate pics and if it's possible, could they be drawn at least 900px tall? If not, just go as big as you can that it won't tax your laptop too much.

*Username:* pengutango
*Style:*  Chibi Sketch
*Reference(s):* *[x]*
*Personality:* Energetic, adventurous, absentminded, sweet, logical
*Notes:* Would love it if she could be drawn with her assault rifle (*[x]* or *[x]*). Otherwise, I'll think of something else for an idea.
*Offer:* 500, but I'm more than willing to add to it.

*Username:* pengutango
*Style:*  Chibi Sketch
*Reference(s):* *[x]*
*Personality:* Charismatic, stubborn, mischievous, cunning, outspoken
*Notes:* It would totally be awesome if she could be drawn with her sniper rifle (Same one, but two different pics: *[x]*, *[x]*). Otherwise, I will get back to you about image specifics.
*Offer:* 500 (same as the other one, I can add more if needed)

*EDIT TO ADD:* Soo... I TOTALLY fail and didn't look at your wishlist before posting my request. I can give you all my Nintendo items since I have no interest in them anymore. I know I don't have all of them, but I have a good amount of them. 

I dunno what'd that be worth. Like do I still need to include some TBT bells in the offer?


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Dec 10, 2014)

*Username:* Kawaii Cupcakes
*Style:* sketch chibi 
*Reference(s):*  omg so many xD thisand thisooh! and this!
*Personality:* he's very popular among the girls, he's verrrrrryyyyy kawaii desu, he acts cool but then he gets embarrassed, here is his wiki page <3
*Notes:*Ive admired your art for so long and I love the nishinoya piece that you did and it would be such an honour to get art from youuu
*Offer:*480 tbt and choco cake and mama polar bear


----------



## foxehtrot28 (Dec 11, 2014)

Will definitely put in a request when I get more TBT bells heh I spent them ^^;


----------



## Lilliee (Dec 11, 2014)

I'll leave the shop open a bit later  Gonna pick later tonight! 



azukitan said:


> How much art would these get me? 8D


Are they hostages

They can get you more bishies for your harem ♥ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Take your pick:
- Megane
- Tsundere
- Ikemen
- Narcissistic 
- Shy



Amissapanda said:


> Awww, all of them are super-cute! Your style just makes me want to squish all their cheeks.


♥ Ty so much~ 
Ehe - same goes to you  Your drawings are so adorable making me watch Princess Tutu again - ahhHHH your otp drawings make my heart ache



Sej said:


> Could I make a request for a chibi and I pay with wishlist items?
> 
> PS: Your art is super cute!! (^o^)


Yep  Just update your form when you get a chance! 
and ty~ 



PrayingMantis10 said:


> I still have your Reed's art.lol


♥ ehe 



Gracelia said:


> er ma gerd it's open!! i can't wait to see what you'll pick and come up with Lilliee!
> 
> edit- you may want to update that open/closed part on the 1st post too! i got confused haha XD


AhhH thank you for reminding mee! ; v ; 
and aws, ty so much!

- - - Post Merge - - -



foxehtrot28 said:


> Will definitely put in a request when I get more TBT bells heh I spent them ^^;


Thanks for your interest! > u <

- - - Post Merge - - -



pengutango said:


> OMG!!! I LOVE THEM!!!  THANK YOU SOOO MUCH!!! <333 No worries, it was totally worth the wait... which didn't seem that long to be honest.. XD
> 
> Haha, glad you had fun drawing Madeleine in particular. Funny enough with her, I wasn't 100% sure how long her hair should be. XD The original hair ref I used when hzl did the first pic of her, was a pic of Emma Watson, if I recall correctly. Since then, pretty much people have been interpreting her hair short or shoulder length at most.
> 
> ...


Same here omg - I'm like "Is her hair short? Or a bit longer?" 
aHHHH I have a bias when it comes to short haired girls amg so- ♥

Ty for the payment  
I figured Adrianna would have wavy curly hair from her braids - so I tied my best ; v ; 

aHHHH np! Happy to draw for you  
and I'll try - hopefully. Maybe. 8'D


----------



## roroselle (Dec 11, 2014)

omg im so happy you opened up slots~

*Username:* roroselle
*Style:* Chibi Sketch
*Reference(s):*


Spoiler: Reference Sheet















*Personality:* Outgoing, cheerful, confident
*Notes:* n/a
*Offer:* 500 tbt + wishlist item(s) perhaps?


----------



## azukitan (Dec 11, 2014)

Lilliee said:


> Are they hostages
> 
> They can get you more bishies for your harem ♥
> 
> ...



You may not know this about me, but I'm a sucker for tsundere types (//∇//)


----------



## Lilliee (Dec 11, 2014)

azukitan said:


> You may not know this about me, but I'm a sucker for tsundere types (//∇//)



8'D Aha tsundere-tries-to-act-cool-but-is-actually-a-dork-and-cutie-and-shy-when-it-comes-to-azu





_I-it's not like I was thinking of you when I saw these flowers.... mumble... So don't misunderstand..._


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Dec 11, 2014)

Lilliee said:


> 8'D Aha tsundere-tries-to-act-cool-but-is-actually-a-dork-and-cutie-and-shy-when-it-comes-to-azu
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMAGAWD I totally ship this 8D


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Dec 11, 2014)

wait so how do you pick slots?


----------



## Lilliee (Dec 11, 2014)

Kawaii Cupcakes said:


> wait so how do you pick slots?


I just pick according to what I like wwww 8'D
and then go on from there.
Usually I accept everyone so-



> x x ▁ ▂ ▃ xx *S L O T S *✁- - - - - - - - - - -​
> *I require the first batch to pay upfront, art will be received before Christmas guarantee.*
> 00. Azu [expand harem] [paid in potatoes lolol]
> 01. KawaiiCupcakes [waiting payment]
> ...



- - - Post Merge - - -

People who posted "wish list items" - please state which ones. :'D I don't want duplicates.
OH BUT IF YOU'RE OFFERING LINK ITEMS FROM THE NINTENDO SET THEN I DONT MIND. ♥


----------



## kesttang (Dec 11, 2014)

Lilliee said:


> I just pick according to what I like wwww 8'D
> and then go on from there.
> Usually I accept everyone so-
> 
> ...



Hey, I'll try to save up more BTB during that period of time. I thought you weren't gonna pick mine so I actually was planning to ask Trash to draw me. BUT I want all the art because I am greedy. I'll save up for your art first. Thank ya.


----------



## sej (Dec 12, 2014)

Lilliee said:


> People who posted "wish list items" - please state which ones. :'D I don't want duplicates.
> OH BUT IF YOU'RE OFFERING LINK ITEMS FROM THE NINTENDO SET THEN I DONT MIND. ♥



I will make sure I put which items I am offering by the end of today 

And ty for choosing mee!


----------



## Lilliee (Dec 12, 2014)

Sej said:


> I will make sure I put which items I am offering by the end of today
> 
> And ty for choosing mee!


Yes - thank you 



kesttang said:


> Hey, I'll try to save up more BTB during that period of time. I thought you weren't gonna pick mine so I actually was planning to ask Trash to draw me. BUT I want all the art because I am greedy. I'll save up for your art first. Thank ya.


Okay - update your form when you can


----------



## azukitan (Dec 12, 2014)

Lilliee said:


> 8'D Aha tsundere-tries-to-act-cool-but-is-actually-a-dork-and-cutie-and-shy-when-it-comes-to-azu
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Let me smooch you, cutie! (ʃƪ ˘ ?˘)


----------



## BungoTheElf (Dec 12, 2014)

Lilliee said:


> I just pick according to what I like wwww 8'D
> and then go on from there.
> Usually I accept everyone so-
> 
> ...



ahhh thank you for choosing me <333 I'll send the tbt bells right away :D


----------



## kesttang (Dec 12, 2014)

Lilliee said:


> Yes - thank you
> 
> 
> Okay - update your form when you can



Yup, I'll keep you updated.


----------



## kesttang (Dec 14, 2014)

Bump for the op!


----------



## Acrewoodx (Dec 14, 2014)

Your art is incredible! Will definately be ordering a Chibi when you open  x


----------



## sej (Dec 14, 2014)

Oh man im so lazy sorry! D:

I will let u know what i can give u very shortly!


----------



## sej (Dec 14, 2014)

Updated form!


----------



## kesttang (Dec 14, 2014)

Bump!


----------



## kesttang (Dec 16, 2014)

kesttang said:


> *Username:* Kesttang
> *Style:* Chibi Sketch
> *Reference(s):*
> 
> ...



Update: Offer: 300 BTB + 3,000,000 IGB + gold roses x2 (I will update more when I have a chance to look at my items) - I also will add in my fiance's reference this week. Thank you very much!


----------



## Lilliee (Dec 18, 2014)

lynn105 said:


> -








Sorry for the wait  Ty~

- - - Post Merge - - -



lynn105 said:


> ahhh thank you for choosing me <333 I'll send the tbt bells right away


Ty - received


azukitan said:


> Let me smooch you, cutie! (ʃƪ ˘ ?˘)


♥♥



kesttang said:


> Yup, I'll keep you updated.


Thanks! 



Acrewoodx said:


> Your art is incredible! Will definately be ordering a Chibi when you open  x


Ehe ty so much for your interest♥


----------



## Benevoir (Dec 18, 2014)

Woah you have a really cute art style!! Gonna have to work hard and earn more TBT bells haha


----------



## BungoTheElf (Dec 18, 2014)

Lilliee said:


> Sorry for the wait  Ty~
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



don't worry it wasn't that long of a wait haha and thank you too <333 you drew lemon so adorably ;v;


----------



## kesttang (Dec 19, 2014)

Bump!


----------



## kesttang (Dec 19, 2014)

kesttang said:


> *Username:* Kesttang
> *Style:* Chibi Sketch
> *Reference(s):*
> 
> ...



Updated.


----------



## Lilliee (Dec 21, 2014)

kesttang said:


> Updated.


Ty~ ♥



honeyprince said:


> Woah you have a really cute art style!! Gonna have to work hard and earn more TBT bells haha


Aw ty for your interest! > u <



lynn105 said:


> don't worry it wasn't that long of a wait haha and thank you too <333 you drew lemon so adorably ;v;


//// I'm so glad you liked it. Thank you so much for ordering! ♥


----------



## Emzy (Dec 21, 2014)

OMG LILLIEE IS IT REALLY YOU?!? Remember me? (Cici from ps forums)


----------



## Lilliee (Dec 21, 2014)

Emzy said:


> OMG LILLIEE IS IT REALLY YOU?!? Remember me? (Cici from ps forums)



OMGGGGGGGG. I REMEMBER YOU WHAT 
IS THAT REALLY YOU????

:'D it's been ages aha


----------



## doveling (Dec 21, 2014)

hng cute art ; >
also thanks for the watch on DA ah


----------



## Emzy (Dec 22, 2014)

Lilliee said:


> OMGGGGGGGG. I REMEMBER YOU WHAT
> IS THAT REALLY YOU????
> 
> :'D it's been ages aha


ASDFGHJKL;;; wahhhhh *runs and bear hugs* I so glad so see an old friend again!!! How are you!!


----------



## Lilliee (Dec 22, 2014)

poppet said:


> hng cute art ; >
> also thanks for the watch on DA ah


♥ your welcome and ty  

ajhsfbdjsg i could say the same for your art 



Emzy said:


> ASDFGHJKL;;; wahhhhh *runs and bear hugs* I so glad so see an old friend again!!! How are you!!


aHHhhHHH it's been ages whoaa- the pffa forums feel like ancient times o-o

I'm doing fine, still arting and everything  
I still keep in contact with some of the people back on pffa - you?


----------



## sej (Dec 22, 2014)

Hi!  I just want to ask, did you see the post where I said that I updated my form? And is it enough items?


----------



## Lilliee (Dec 22, 2014)

Sej said:


> Hi!  I just want to ask, did you see the post where I said that I updated my form? And is it enough items?



Hi - and yes I saw it ^ u ^
Usually that's a little low for my prices but since it's Christmas I'll let it slide (;


----------



## Emzy (Dec 22, 2014)

Lilliee said:


> ♥ your welcome and ty
> 
> ajhsfbdjsg i could say the same for your art
> 
> ...


OMG it does xD HSC is already so close lol x.x

That's good!!! You've improved alot  
I'm also drawing but not as much >.> haha too busy xD
Not so much although i started talking to afew again xD basically left all the art sites and forums til recently  
can't believed i stumbled across this post lol xD as soon as i saw your name i was like !!!


----------



## sej (Dec 22, 2014)

Lilliee said:


> Hi - and yes I saw it ^ u ^
> Usually that's a little low for my prices but since it's Christmas I'll let it slide (;



Thank you so much!


----------



## Lilliee (Dec 22, 2014)

Kawaii Cupcakes said:


> -


Mikorin is adorable (////7////)







Emzy said:


> OMG it does xD HSC is already so close lol x.x
> 
> That's good!!! You've improved alot
> I'm also drawing but not as much >.> haha too busy xD
> ...



orz shhHHH no one should know about my old art HAHA oh jesus 8'D 

 So much memories - can't believe they destroyed that forum it was like my home :')
ahaha well it's not really that hard all my usernames are 'Lilliee' or some form 8'D 
But I'm glad to hear and talk to you again omg - 

I remember you were so young and now you're nearly doing HSC?
lol i feel so old


----------



## Emzy (Dec 22, 2014)

Lilliee said:


> Mikorin is adorable (////7////)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh. My. God. *strokes chibi* it's so beautifullllllllllllllllllllll *u* hurhurhur not creepy at all
Ikr!! it's a shae they couldn't just keep it or something, haha lucky~~ i wanted to change m user to "kuroKuma" but it's always taken everywhere OTL
Me too!!! I missed everyone on the forum OTL (and i hope Tolla is ok :S)so many good memories hehehe

I feel so superior to the juniors now HOHOHO, but i guess i should call u jii-san  jks jks


----------



## Cudon (Dec 22, 2014)

I'm in love with the avatar one  Will wait for when the slots are open/I have more tbt to throw at you. Your art is gorg!


----------



## Lilliee (Dec 22, 2014)

Emzy said:


> Oh. My. God. *strokes chibi* it's so beautifullllllllllllllllllllll *u* hurhurhur not creepy at all
> Ikr!! it's a shae they couldn't just keep it or something, haha lucky~~ i wanted to change m user to "kuroKuma" but it's always taken everywhere OTL
> Me too!!! I missed everyone on the forum OTL (and i hope Tolla is ok :S)so many good memories hehehe
> 
> I feel so superior to the juniors now HOHOHO, but i guess i should call u jii-san  jks jks


aww ty~ ♥

HAHA Add a dash or something. Tbh kinda lucky that Lilliee wasn't taken 8'D I even claimed that name on toyhouse ahHH should really update it someday.

; v ; Tolla kinda disappeared on everyone idk what happened - he was on gaia for a bit but then I guess he just vanished. Some people are worried - others are kinda peeved ('cos of the whole contest as well)
But since pffA died I didn't really talk to Sasa or Tolla, mainly just kept in contact with Yang, Niku, Shu, Annie and Amy? Other peeps too but idk ahHA they kinda go on/off.

HOHOHO JII-SAN AHAH. //strokes mustache 



Dinomates said:


> I'm in love with the avatar one  Will wait for when the slots are open/I have more tbt to throw at you. Your art is gorg!


Thanks for your interest > u < ♥

--

AND 'COS I CAN.
AND 'COS IT'S MIKORIN




Dodgy animating is dodgy
I used powerpoint...lol - 'cos I don't have photoshop HAHA 8'D


----------



## sej (Dec 22, 2014)

Cute art!


----------



## Emzy (Dec 22, 2014)

Lilliee said:


> aww ty~ ♥
> 
> HAHA Add a dash or something. Tbh kinda lucky that Lilliee wasn't taken 8'D I even claimed that name on toyhouse ahHH should really update it someday.
> 
> ...


Oh wow u have a toy house?  sugoi xD haha i want one but dont have many friends on da where i could get one from lol xD
i can understand where theyre coming from but i still hope he's ok >< its so scary lol
haha i didn't have many friends there. ..I was and still am horrible at making friends xD so i dont keep in touch much with anyone  LOL I'm so awkward crais TT^TT


----------



## Gracelia (Dec 22, 2014)

ahh shop closed, but the animated piece you just did looks nice!!
amazing lilliee, HOW ON EARTH did yuo do it on powerpoint LOL ermagerd!!! /claps/ n__n


----------



## Lilliee (Dec 22, 2014)

Emzy said:


> Oh wow u have a toy house?  sugoi xD haha i want one but dont have many friends on da where i could get one from lol xD
> i can understand where theyre coming from but i still hope he's ok >< its so scary lol
> haha i didn't have many friends there. ..I was and still am horrible at making friends xD so i dont keep in touch much with anyone LOL I'm so awkward crais TT^TT


there's a few people giving them out during raffles and polls, so check that. 
I got one from a sempai LOL - and then niku msged me asking why didn't I ask her 8'D whooPPS. 

Yes, it's really worrying but at the same time - I think they (Sasa and Tolla) were disappointed abt the contest? :\ I couldn't enter 'cos at that time I was busy, plus destroyed the pffA forums didn't help with Tolla's contest. Heard only a few people entered? 

pffTT cici please. I'm just as awkward - if not more. 



Gracelia said:


> ahh shop closed, but the animated piece you just did looks nice!!
> amazing lilliee, HOW ON EARTH did yuo do it on powerpoint LOL ermagerd!!! /claps/ n__n


8'D Slowly getting there - just pengu's left and I can take a break before doing the second batch. 

UHM SO YOU PUT EACH FRAME ON A POWERPOINT SLIDE THEN YOU VIEW IT 8'D
and then you take some gif capturing thing and gif it? xD 
idk how to explain but I did it ; 7 ; 



Sej said:


> Cute art!


Thanks! ♥


----------



## Emzy (Dec 23, 2014)

Lilliee said:


> there's a few people giving them out during raffles and polls, so check that.
> I got one from a sempai LOL - and then niku msged me asking why didn't I ask her 8'D whooPPS.
> 
> Yes, it's really worrying but at the same time - I think they (Sasa and Tolla) were disappointed abt the contest? :\ I couldn't enter 'cos at that time I was busy, plus destroyed the pffA forums didn't help with Tolla's contest. Heard only a few people entered?
> ...


My luck is horrendous when it comes to these things hahahhaha OTL 
Ahhh i do feel sorry for them ><'' I was also quite busy hahah so i didn't enter >.>'' Ahh such a shame.

GIRL I AM THE GOD OF AWKWARD TURTLES LOL 
call me em btw xD Cici is like a pen name ish thingo hahaha but long gone after the PS forums


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Dec 27, 2014)

OMG
IM DYING
FDVEDHKKURCBNJULP
look at it!
thank you so much, I'll try to connect with you to give you the IG items


----------



## Lilliee (Dec 28, 2014)

Emzy said:


> My luck is horrendous when it comes to these things hahahhaha OTL
> Ahhh i do feel sorry for them ><'' I was also quite busy hahah so i didn't enter >.>'' Ahh such a shame.
> 
> GIRL I AM THE GOD OF AWKWARD TURTLES LOL
> call me em btw xD Cici is like a pen name ish thingo hahaha but long gone after the PS forums



hahahHA yeah raffles never seem to work for me 8'D 

Mm - I think I was doing my final exams, and idk just after pffa forums closed I didn't have the motivation to draw anything pffa related ahHA 8'D. Do you still remember Dorkage? (I was browsing my likes on tumblr and found Annie talking about it and so I googled it omg)

AHAHA i am an awkward potato then 8'D All these wonderful people on the forum and I can't even talk to them. That and I disappear a lot :')

im soRry AHAHA habits man. thank god my name has always been just lilliee. 




Kawaii Cupcakes said:


> OMG
> IM DYING
> FDVEDHKKURCBNJULP
> look at it!
> thank you so much, I'll try to connect with you to give you the IG items


♥ im glad you like it!
 Thank you for commissioning me, and yes I hope I see you online!


----------



## Lilliee (Jan 3, 2015)

Sej said:


> -


{ ♥ } 



roroselle said:


> -


{ ♥ }

It is so hot atm. 40 DEGREES CELSIUS. 
MEANING 104 FAHRENHEIT AHHHHHHh :'D


----------



## Benevoir (Jan 3, 2015)

Lilliee said:


> { ♥ }
> 
> 
> { ♥ }
> ...


Those finished sketches looks great! Love the vibrant colours you've used there.

//lends you my ice bag


----------



## Lilliee (Jan 3, 2015)

honeyprince said:


> Those finished sketches looks great! Love the vibrant colours you've used there.
> 
> //lends you my ice bag



n'aw ty! 
... :'D Though it's kinda luminosity abuse. Filters can do wonders. 

//grabs its my computer is dying


----------



## sej (Jan 3, 2015)

Lilliee said:


> { ♥ }
> 
> 
> { ♥ }
> ...



Omg omg omg I love it soooo much! Omg thank you!  AHHH!! 
I will PM you so we can talk about when I can give you the items 
Thanks again!


----------



## roroselle (Jan 3, 2015)

Lilliee said:


> { ♥ }
> 
> 
> { ♥ }
> ...



So beautiful! <3 I love the colors you used and how you did the sweater! Too cute!
Will send you the TBT c:


----------



## Lilliee (Jan 4, 2015)

Sej said:


> Omg omg omg I love it soooo much! Omg thank you!  AHHH!!
> I will PM you so we can talk about when I can give you the items
> Thanks again!


I'm glad you like it, and ty~ 



roroselle said:


> So beautiful! <3 I love the colors you used and how you did the sweater! Too cute!
> Will send you the TBT c:


Thank you for the payment, and I'm glad you like it


----------



## Lilliee (Jan 4, 2015)

Reenhard said:
			
		

> -



{ ♥ }


----------



## Emzy (Jan 4, 2015)

lilliee you are too sugoi teach me plz


----------



## kesttang (Jan 4, 2015)

Lilliee said:


> { ♥ }



You're awesome Lilliee. :3


----------



## Lilliee (Jan 5, 2015)

Emzy said:


> lilliee you are too sugoi teach me plz


shhhHH i am secretly a bishie >D
oh my god - havent said that in ages. 



kesttang said:


> You're awesome Lilliee. :3


aha ty  
{ ♥ }


----------



## kesttang (Jan 5, 2015)

Lilliee said:


> shhhHH i am secretly a bishie >D
> oh my god - havent said that in ages.
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome! Just send you a VM. Thank you again Lilliee!


----------



## Lilliee (Jan 5, 2015)

bumping~


----------



## Reenhard (Jan 6, 2015)

Lilliee said:


> { ♥ }



EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE! Its so cuuuuuuuuuuuuuute! omg its so pretty! my babe sees this and he loves it! thank you so much! <3


----------



## kesttang (Jan 7, 2015)

Bump for Lilliee. : 3


----------



## kesttang (Jan 14, 2015)

Bump.


----------



## Lilliee (Jan 16, 2015)

orz I finished all the orders WOoooOO /wonder if I should open again.



Reenhard said:


> EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE! Its so cuuuuuuuuuuuuuute! omg its so pretty! my babe sees this and he loves it! thank you so much! <3


I'm glad you two like it! ♥
Thank you for commissioning me!! 



kesttang said:


> Bump for Lilliee. : 3


♥ Thanks for your bumps!!


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Jan 16, 2015)

Lilliee said:


> orz I finished all the orders WOoooOO /wonder if I should open again.



please do :c


----------



## r a t (Jan 18, 2015)

Are you open? ;o;


----------



## Lilliee (Jan 23, 2015)

Antlers said:


> Are you open? ;o;



ajksdfkasf yes I am! ; v ;

Sorry I've been busy for the last few days so Im really muddled up ahah 8')
plus I don't check the forums as much as i'd like to ahh sorry:'D


----------



## kesttang (Jan 24, 2015)

Lilliee said:


> ajksdfkasf yes I am! ; v ;
> 
> Sorry I've been busy for the last few days so Im really muddled up ahah 8')
> plus I don't check the forums as much as i'd like to ahh sorry:'D



Hey Lilliee, I'll get you that million when I can catch you online. It seems like our schedule is opposite...


----------

